# What do you do for work?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If not lucky enough to be retired? Now do not over-react, I work for the VA as a clinical social worker working with homeless veterans. I am also an Army combat veteran. When this question is posed, I have usually found that prepping minded folks seem to come from a diversity of professions and back grounds.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I fix Black Hawks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am soon to be retired. At the moment I am a warehouse manager for a nationwide wholesale building products distribution company.
My life was saved, quite literally, by the VA's Vet Center program in the mid 1980's. I received a number of years of individual and group counseling for PTSD. 
Thank you for what you do.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

daytime: Senior network security engineer for a large healthcare org. (12 hospitals and a few dozen affiliates)
other times: EmComm coordinator for county EMA, Master of my destiny, Certified Ethical Hacker, licensed driver, old hippie turned conservative... studying to be an evil genius.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Software developer with extensive IT experience.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I am a Vietnam vet. who decided to go to college after my service. Became an RN and worked 31 years 
as an ER Nurse. Exciting...but incredibly stressful! I have seen death a thousand times (literally)! That 
doesn't make me any better than anyone else...I've just experienced some things which most haven't. 
Got into the survival philosophy after reading some of Mel Tappan's writings. Things just grew from there!
Now I'm retired and I LOVE IT! I just wish I didn't have to grow old to get to this point!

Grim


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I build ultra large off road radial tires for mining trucks. Our largest is 13 feet tall and weighs over 6 tons. A set of 4 for your pickup will run you about $400k but I can get you a discount.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Retired, I work a lot at keeping the wife happy.:smug:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> I build ultra large off road radial tires for mining trucks. Our largest is 13 feet tall and weighs over 6 tons. A set of 4 for your pickup will run you about $400k but I can get you a discount.


You know somewhere in the South there is a red neck with a 1974 Ford F-100 that has already considered that.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

I've been everything from an armed security guard to a High School History teacher to a Mortgage Broker and professional fundraiser for charities. Now I'm an author.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Business systems analyst for a global marketing company. Analyze business trends and all that fun stuff. I also design and write software as part of this, making tools that don't exist to handle business needs.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> I build ultra large off road radial tires for mining trucks. Our largest is 13 feet tall and weighs over 6 tons. A set of 4 for your pickup will run you about $400k but I can get you a discount.


So you work for bridgstone 
I work in a machine shop, making knives for the tire industry.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I order networking hardware and communication equipment
manage inventory
Program Freewave, Cambium, Cisco, Advantech, Ubiquiti Rocket, Sierra Wireless...........
build and maintain the company website and email server
Phone support for hardware
Drug and Safety officer

(I am the chief cook and bottle washer and I do whatever the owner does not want to do)


AS NEEDED- Install hardware, solar, solar controllers, Batteries (although there are some younger guys for that now)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Own a small gun shop. Buy and sell anything, cars, motorcycles, sleds whatever I can turn a buck on. Quit working for others about 10 years ago. I won't retire rich but I've done what I want, when I want since my early 40's. Enjoying my life while still somewhat young.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I build regular sized radial tires.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I set out by the mail box and wait for Obummer to send me a check.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Mechanical contract project manager estimator for 24 years.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Airline operations large major airline.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Done a bunch of things: motorcycle/car mechanic, farming, lumber/firewood/milling, chemistry professor.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I fix guns, have done so for 58 years, toolmaker and process engineer for a gun manufacturing company, 
Also flying airplanes for 20 years. Decided not to become an ATP, did not like wearing dress shirts and ties.
Part time LEO for the town I live in, 20 years.
Have been retired for 12 years.
Today in my mid 70's I still fix guns to keep active, no I am not looking for anymore work.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You know somewhere in the South there is a red neck with a 1974 Ford F-100 that has already considered that.


Some of us might resemble that remark.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I make sawdust for a living,,, sometimes iron filings, (what I did today) but mostly just sawdust.

I used to polish a seat for a living but my butt got sore so I changed jobs.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Manager at a chemical plant, just to keep it simple.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have slowed down after owning a large construction company and a corporate stint as the central US regional senior business manager in the utility business. I now work for a large engineering firm overseeing construction management in the industrial and commercial arenas. I also am a safety and health professional.

My real claim to fame is being "Super Dad" to my 3 kids and their friends throughout the years.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Project Management / Disaster Recovery / Business Continuity Planner


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Grow veggies, hunt critters, and stay retired (again). 
More fun to say what I have done, cause it's almost all inclusive in some shape or form.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife is an LCSW with the VA. Her current role is a SPC and I can't get her to walk away and retire.



RedLion said:


> If not lucky enough to be retired? Now do not over-react, I work for the VA as a clinical social worker working with homeless veterans. I am also an Army combat veteran. When this question is posed, I have usually found that prepping minded folks seem to come from a diversity of professions and back grounds.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I build ultra large off road radial tires for mining trucks. Our largest is 13 feet tall and weighs over 6 tons. A set of 4 for your pickup will run you about $400k but I can get you a discount.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I work for your competition Goodyear! Spent 11 years in the navy as a boiler tech.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> So you work for bridgstone
> I work in a machine shop, making knives for the tire industry.


Everhard?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Everhard?


 Carolina knife. If you work for bridgestone too, i dont even want to hear about those hot-cut groovers


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I tell my wife to tell the craftsmen that work on the house that I am a hit man for the mob. The prices are better.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I run a company that provides products and services aimed at small/midsize independently owned businesses.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

My occupation is "pissing people off since 1960"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I run a company that provides products and services aimed at small/midsize independently owned businesses.[/QUOT
> 
> Gotta be insurance, booze or a brothel. ^^^^^ key words (products and services)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I used to break other peoples stuff. And if that did not work we killed them. Retired from that, got tired of sitting around the farm and started building rail roads.
Will retire from that soon. This time I am ready.
Farming does not count that is consider a hobby now days.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Everhard?


Most of the time, especially when it counts.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

40+ years in Telecommunication, everything from installing Central Office Equipment (think main switching for the Telco) to installation of business Pbx, cabling, splicing ,both copper and fiber, large and small DC power. Worked my way up to VP of operations for a very large company and got tired of the BS and opened my own shop. Spent 15 years as my own boss and sold the company several years ago and semi-retired. At present installing high end wifi in high rise buildings and campus locations with a Very smart friend.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

First I'm from the big island of Hawaii which means I drive a 4x4 can swim and lift one half ton. But I'm seriously a jack of all trades master of none. My first paid job was cleaning antique bricks from a steam train depot from the 1800's when I was 15. At that time I was also a computer nerd. Then I went to a tech school for carpentry when I was in high school. Then I fell off the wagon and am now a college student in computer information systems: network tech.


----------



## krusty (Oct 7, 2015)

I worked for an armored car company for 15 years. After my heart attack/bypass I was offered disability. I turned it down at first, but when the heart attacks kept coming (4 more and 11 stents later) I took my pension. I became cook/chauffeur/general handyman while I petered around home, but with my sons old enough now to make it through an entire day without Dad - my older sister talked me into applying (and getting) a senior loss prevention officer with a multi national company she also works for. I have a small little district of stores with a few "floor walkers" who keep theft from the public at a minimum. Most of my duties only involve employee theft at the cashier and management levels. 

It amazes me every time I am called to investigate an employee for theft. I always want to believe they are innocent until (usually) proven otherwise.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I investigate sexual crimes against children and Physical Child Abuse. My unit investigates approximately 1000 cases a year. I have a total of 24 years of service as police and 18 of those years as a detective dealing with child sex crimes. I am trained in interogations, I give lie detector test and I teach Child Abuse to new recruits and in-service class in the Police Academy.


----------



## krusty (Oct 7, 2015)

6811 said:


> I investigate sexual crimes against children and Physical Child Abuse. My unit investigates approximately 1000 cases a year. I have a total of 24 years of service as police and 18 of those years as a detective dealing with child sex crimes. I am trained in interogations, I give lie detector test and I teach Child Abuse to new recruits and in-service class in the Police Academy.


It takes a special kind of person to do this job. As a father I'm not so sure I could compartmentalize that stuff. It would mess me up. My hat off to you good sir!


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I build ultra large off road radial tires for mining trucks. Our largest is 13 feet tall and weighs over 6 tons. A set of 4 for your pickup will run you about $400k but I can get you a discount.


I own my own company, we work upfitting trucks, and doing wiring on mining equipment including the trucks that use those tires.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

6811 said:


> I investigate sexual crimes against children and Physical Child Abuse. My unit investigates approximately 1000 cases a year. I have a total of 24 years of service as police and 18 of those years as a detective dealing with child sex crimes. I am trained in interogations, I give lie detector test and I teach Child Abuse to new recruits and in-service class in the Police Academy.


Thank you for doing this job, I don't think I could.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

By day I pack aluminum, in my down time, I'm a fire fighter.... And now student  I'm going back to school to get a certificate that allows me to give certificates


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

6811 said:


> I investigate sexual crimes against children and Physical Child Abuse. My unit investigates approximately 1000 cases a year. I have a total of 24 years of service as police and 18 of those years as a detective dealing with child sex crimes. I am trained in interogations, I give lie detector test and I teach Child Abuse to new recruits and in-service class in the Police Academy.


Hats off to you, I cant stomach that, and really dislike that they go into protection when they are busted...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm considering switching careers to one that allows me to hunt down the people who keep rising my health insurance even though I'm still in good health with no large claims in over 20 years. 

Why should I pay more to insure someone else's health choices? 
Talk about a satisfying career!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

krusty;344288) Most of my duties only involve employee theft at the cashier and management levels.
It amazes me every time I am called to investigate an employee for theft. I always want to believe they are innocent until (usually) proven otherwise.[/QUOTE said:


> Did something similar in restaurants for a few years. Sometimes lots of number crunching but with these modern registers and cameras employees and managers who attempt to steal from a retail business are foolish.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys...:joyous:


----------



## icewolf (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm in charge of security at one of the coal mine portals near my home. Navy Radioman vet. Also working on starting some farming at home. Do a far amount of buying and selling anything from cars to electronics.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I drive forklift for a cheese company, and im starting to go back to school for warehouse managment.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

If you read this whole thread there are not a lot of blue coller workers. Blue coller must be dead. Replaced by IT people.


----------



## Snocam (May 29, 2015)

I am a carpenter/general contractor. I am not behind a desk, but heavily involved in the labor end of construction. Framing, concrete work, roofing, all parts of the home. I enjoy work most days. Finding good help is almost impossible...young people don't want to work hard. I'm 34 and one of the youngest in the trades around here. My good friend who works with me is 44 and we just got another part time helper who is around 70. At 70, the guy will work circles around any 20 year old.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> ...I teach Child Abuse to new recruits and in-service class in the Police Academy.











But seriously, thank you for doing a job most can't do, and getting dangerous people away from children.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

When in high school I worked in a tool and die shop. I went to college and taught school for 30 years (history & English.) I retired after the first 30 years and returned to the same school as a half time library assistant for 15 more years. Three years ago I finally retired for good. My wife taught 4th grade for 32 years and my daughter is a special education teacher.


----------



## screwedby (Oct 21, 2015)

Secret agent.

I have already said too much.

Even the country I work for is secret.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> If you read this whole thread there are not a lot of blue coller workers. Blue coller must be dead. Replaced by IT people.


I've mucked horse stalls and I've run a 450 employee company. Now days I cut wood. Where do I fit in the whole blue collar / white collar thing?


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm a Firecontrolman in the US Navy. I work on weapon systems, small arms instructor and going to college to be a math teacher.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Did a stint in the Washington (state)national guard,no other armed service would enlist me due to a heart murmur.35+ years in auto parts management.forced retirement now for 5 years due to acute renal failure and some heart issues.

Now,I play with firearms,fix our beater cars and generally weld up and fix stuff people and neighbors break.trying to keep busy is a real biotch sometimes.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> If you read this whole thread there are not a lot of blue coller workers. Blue coller must be dead. Replaced by IT people.


Fear of judgment would be my guess, I have noticed a general looking down on people that work blue collar jobs in most circles, more so in my kids school when the question "what do you do for a crust" comes up.

I have noticed in these circles there are a lot of tradesmen, mechanics, more people based in industries that problem solving is a key skill (IT is a problem solving industry) these prepper type groups is the largest collection of problem solving industries I have ever seen in one place on the internet... And the other side is people that have seen the worse in humanity, through ems to military service...

Note: We all have a history, I spent 8 years in ten pin bowling fixing machines that are older than most of our members


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

6811 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys...:joyous:


As you know I was in the same business only worked a different office. I would not have the tolerance to deal with the predators you deal with. I would have been fired and charged early on in my career.
Thanks for the service you provide.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I've mucked horse stalls and I've run a 450 employee company. Now days I cut wood. Where do I fit in the whole blue collar / white collar thing?


That means you have horse poop on your dockers and maybe a sweat stain on white shirt?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> That means you have horse poop on your dockers and maybe a sweat stain on white shirt?


So is "pissing people off since 1960" a blue collar or white collar job?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> So is "pissing people off since 1960" a blue collar or white collar job?


Its hard work Ark. I'd call it a blue collar job. Its a dirty job but sombody has to do it.:joyous:

I'm a stationary engineer.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Snocam said:


> I am a carpenter/general contractor. I am not behind a desk, but heavily involved in the labor end of construction. Framing, concrete work, roofing, all parts of the home. I enjoy work most days. Finding good help is almost impossible...young people don't want to work hard. I'm 34 and one of the youngest in the trades around here. My good friend who works with me is 44 and we just got another part time helper who is around 70. At 70, the guy will work circles around any 20 year old.


I am mid 60's and had a guy ask me the other day if I was not a little long of tooth to be doing what I was doing. I ask him if he knew any 20 something year olds that needed to work, the last 3 did not last a week and spent 1/3rd to half of the day texting their friends. He just shook his head and said yeah I know, kids today have NO work ethic.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I set out by the mail box and wait for Obummer to send me a check.


 I'm with you Wheel, nothing beats deciding weather to work on an old car/truck project, go hunting or fishing, or just sit on your ass.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

just mike said:


> I am mid 60's and had a guy ask me the other day if I was not a little long of tooth to be doing what I was doing. I ask him if he knew any 20 something year olds that needed to work, the last 3 did not last a week and spent 1/3rd to half of the day texting their friends. He just shook his head and said yeah I know, kids today have NO work ethic.


It's all how they're raised. I am nearly 30 but I've been working and paying bills since my teens. I was raised by my grandparents who would be around the same age as your folks. I have a good work ethic thanks to papaw and decent manners thanks to mamaw. The kids today with no work ethic are loses because they were raised wrong and indoctrinated by corrupt public education. I will not raise my kids that way. JM2C.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Its hard work Ark. I'd call it a blue collar job. Its a dirty job but sombody has to do it.:joyous:
> 
> I'm a stationary engineer.


Of coarse it's hard work. But ain't it great that you enjoy it so damn much! I am a fair hand at pissing people off myself. Sometimes, I don't even have to try hard. I just show up.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Of coarse it's hard work. But ain't it great that you enjoy it so damn much! I am a fair hand at pissing people of myself. Sometimes, I don't even have to try hard. I just show up.


The pay is low but the rewards are priceless.:laughhard:


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Of coarse it's hard work. But ain't it great that you enjoy it so damn much! I am a fair hand at pissing people of myself. Sometimes, I don't even have to try hard. I just show up.


A co-worker and friend told me one time that I was the only person he knew who could piss of a customer 15 minutes after we left. I ask him what he meant by that and he said " hell it takes them 15minutes to figure out how bad you insulted them while they were signing the work order".:joyous:

WE referred to it as " How To Win Friends And Influence People".


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I am a deli manager at a grocery store. I babysit 18 year olds more or less.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Was an IT analyst but have been disabled for the last 5 years :dispirited:
I sure wish I could work again... I hate feeling usless


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

This thread has been an interesting read. I'm very impressed. We have quite the cross section of talents on the forum. 

And then there is me...

retired. 

I was recenlty told I'm a sailor with a horse problem. When not sailing i'm helping take care of 4 horses. btw, taking care of is code for scooping poop.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Retired Air Force. Was a High Voltage Lineman and a Medical Technician. 
Now I work on full motion Flight Simulators.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Tax accountant


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

I've mounted tires and changed Oil for Goodyear,ran a "mom and pop" hardware store,pizza delivery driver, framing, just about any home renovation you can imagine, then moved into telco and AV-installed million dollar theaters and automation systems for people you may or may not see on TV.Got sick of that and went back to renovations. Market crashed in 08 and ended up mucking Arabian show horse stalls(most rewarding job I've ever had). At the moment,I'm a maintenance tech for a heavily automated greenhouse. I keep the robots running...or fight them,depending upon their whims that day.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Underwriter. I'd say more but you might want to punch me in the face.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Been a Peace Officer for the last 20 plus years.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been a radar/radio tech (Navy), pager/handheld repair manager (obsolete), Nuclear Plant manual labor (cooling loop heat exchangers), 
troubled boys watcher (watched them sleep so they didn't molest each other), safety technician, income tax preparer, security guard & manager, burger flipper, grandbabysitter, let's see what else I can get into, still too young to retire.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

General Contractor, new construction and remodeling, I do my own carpenter work, sub everything else


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm an ICE tech at a coal fired power plant, ( ICE stands for Instrument, Control and Electrical). Three units totaling about 2900 MW.


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

After high school I became a union sheetrocker,then joined a remod crew....and spent most of the next 30 years as a carpenter....with a few years as a surgical asst, and as an assembly tech.and as a cook...culminating in a 5 year apprenticeship as a luthier.These were my day jobs....at night I was a guitarist in a band,then later,a full-time father of two

now,I am fairly crippled and enjoy trying to catch up to 3 of my 7 grandkids


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Construction Electrician. (Insert pulling your wire jokes here)


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Axeman said:


> After high school I became a union sheetrocker,then joined a remod crew....and spent most of the next 30 years as a carpenter....with a few years as a surgical asst, and as an assembly tech.and as a cook...culminating in a 5 year apprenticeship as a luthier.These were my day jobs....at night I was a guitarist in a band,then later,a full-time father of two
> 
> now,I am fairly crippled and enjoy trying to catch up to 3 of my 7 grandkids


You are a luthier. Wow. :77:


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

6811 said:


> You are a luthier. Wow. :77:


Lol
I have played guitar since I was 11,and being "that guy" I have torn apart and rebuilt/refinished most of my "keepers" for years,so,when I had the chance to apprentice to my local luthier,I jumped on it.
I don't have a big shop,and physically I have to have help with many minor things....so repairs,and custom builds are a slow,sometimes arduous process....but it is keeping me out of trouble!
my specialty is pointy-solid body electric guitars....but I fix anything and everything from fiddles to zithers !


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Underwriter. I'd say more but you might want to punch me in the face.


You will not be invited to my next party. LOL : )


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Heavy Diesel mechanic


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Use to fix and fly on helicopters but they became obsolete. Now I just hold down a desk and I'm considering a huge career change. I'm also going to school for engineering.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I fix wrecked semi's and paint them, and enjoy it most days! I've run the shop off and on, but prefer to be out there doing the work, not at the desk.


----------



## RealSurvivor1 (Nov 10, 2015)

I have been a Personal Trainer for the past 8 years but I am now managing a sports centre - swimming pool, gym etc.

Great to see so much variety of jobs here


----------

